# White Ring Necked Dove



## 06Honda (Dec 12, 2013)

I am looking to get a female white ring necked dove as a pet. I am an adult so the cage setup will be correct for the species. My question is how much dander does 1 dove of this species produce. Regular bathing is needed and cleaning but I want to keep this in mind when placing the cage. Thanks for any info.

Paul


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

A single dove will create _some _dander and mess - maybe similar to a cockatiel or other small parrot - so be prepared (sounds like you are). Even for 1 bird, I would always recommend a HEPA air cleaner in the room. There's no need to breathe in *any* bird dander if you don't have to.


----------



## 06Honda (Dec 12, 2013)

Thanks for posting, appreciate the info about using a HEPA air cleaner.


----------

